# note from a camera lens collector.



## vin88 (Sep 28, 2018)

I  was oranizing my lens collection and the lens adapters for the old cameras.   there was - some time ago - Pentax digital  camera  that could pentax bayonet lenses and ----  would adapt to pentax screw lenses.   i wish i had bought that camera.  vin


----------



## petrochemist (Sep 28, 2018)

All Pentax DSLR's work with all K mount lenses or with M42 lenses via the same adapters (still available new from 3rd party suppliers) The vast majority of them offer in body stabilization too.

PK, PKA, & the various AF mount versions are all fine - but you may have issues with the RK variants Ricoh made they have an extra pin that can catch in the AF drive.

There are some excellent used models available - I only paid £200 for my K5ii and that was several years ago.


----------



## vin88 (Sep 28, 2018)

thanks;  i


petrochemist said:


> All Pentax DSLR's work with all K mount lenses or with M42 lenses via the same adapters (still available new from 3rd party suppliers) The vast majority of them offer in body stabilization too.
> 
> PK, PKA, & the various AF mount versions are all fine - but you may have issues with the RK variants Ricoh made they have an extra pin that can catch in the AF drive.
> 
> There are some excellent used models available - I only paid £200 for my K5ii and that was several years ago.


      thanks;  ill start looking.  vin


----------



## smithdan (Sep 29, 2018)

There are èxcellent and informative reviews on asahi pentax, pentax and other company's m42 and pk mount lenses on the pentax forum.  Easiest access is to google the lens then look for the link.


----------



## vin88 (Sep 30, 2018)

smithdan said:


> There are èxcellent and informative reviews on asahi pentax, pentax and other company's m42 and pk mount lenses on the pentax forum.  Easiest access is to google the lens then look for the link.


      thanks;  i'll check it out.   vin


----------

